# A new Graphic card from the US



## guru_urug (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello guys,

As I had posted in an earlier thread I had planned a step by step upgrade for my system. I upgraded my PSU to a 500W seasonic one and now I want to buy a graphic card. Initially I had planned to save till end of Dec or Jan to get a new card with the AMD HD 7xxx series to be out soon. But yesterday I met a college friend who told me his brother is returning from the US (Atlanta). He can get the card for me if I want  . I checked the usual sites for Graphic cards in US(newegg,tigerdirect,amazon,etc) last night and the difference is a good 2-2.5k . 
Also with Black Friday coming up on 25th, the rates will fall another 15-20% on that day (crazy america  ) So im thinking of getting a card now itself. Becoz I doubt I'll be able to get a card this cheap in India for the next 5-6 months atleast.

Just consider the price of this card!!
Newegg.com - PowerColor AX6870 1GBD5-2DH Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

After a rebate I can get it for $140==140*50=INR 7000/-

That card will be even less on black friday!

And in India similar 6870 card retails for 10.5k atleast. So I'll be saving 3.5-4.5k. 

Please post some good deals from US sites, if anyone is aware of one. Which site has best deals??
Budget is 7.5 to 8k max ( $155) Lesser the Better.
I game @ 1440x900, even HD6850 is overkill but since this is a one time chance I want to get the best that I can get.
BTW Sapphire HD 6850 is for $130 == 6500/- but for Rs500 more I can get HD6870


----------



## Cilus (Nov 21, 2011)

While purchasing from US, remember one thing...You won't get any warranty in India for that product. Normally companies don't offer global warranty for Graphics card. If you're okay with it, get the HD 6870, enough for your requirement.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 21, 2011)

Find a card company that provides international warranty.


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2011)

*@Guru_urug:* When the card arrives at Indian Airport, Customs will charge him a min of 17% or max of 37% of duties for importing electronic components.

So which means 7k x 17% = 8190 min & 7k x 37% = 9590.

All the above figure is without any warranty. IMO get the card in india itself, where its available in 10.5k with warranty. I don't think you will wish to lose warranty.

Off Topic


Spoiler



If you are buying a big card like 570, 580, 6970, 6990 or 590 then, i would have preferred buying it off from US & paid the duties.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 21, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *@Guru_urug:* When the card arrives at Indian Airport, Customs will charge him a min of 17% & max of 37% of duties for importing electronic components.
> 
> So which means 7k x 17% = 8190 min & 7k x 37% = 9590.
> 
> All the above figure is without any warranty. IMO get the card in india itself, where its available in 10.5k with warranty. I don't think you will wish to lose warranty.



If his friend remove the card from box means he carry without card box still he will be charged customs ?


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^My question exactly

Ive asked him to remove the card and get it. will I still be candidate for import duties?


----------



## macho84 (Nov 21, 2011)

No it will not be charged and only one such card he can get. You only be charged for more than one.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 21, 2011)

luckily no plans to CFx 

And I also confirmed from a friend of mine whose dad works in customs. It wont be charged duties. 

Also any idea about any black friday deals?


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2011)

Just for information Graphics cards are not like Mobiles, for the second mobile which need to be paid.

Refer the import guidelines. If he get caught then,customs will ask them to produce the original bill & then will have to pay.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 21, 2011)

Nothing will happen. Tell him to open the box seals, make tiny signs of wear on the HSF label, and place the box in the main luggage (mark luggage as fragile).

BTW I had bought a PS3 at Hong Kong and I had carried it as _hand baggage_, no customs charge 

As for mobile phones, my dad has usually had 2 in his pocket. Never charged for customs.

We usually kept ALL the cellphones in my mom's purse for security screening at the airports 

Tell him to say that he got it as a gift if customs asks for a receipt.

Note: I have a lot of experience in this regard because I travel at least once outside India every year.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 21, 2011)

d35Kor, for a single graphics card there won't be any issues. It will be counted as your personal property. If the number is high then there may be problems. I had got my 1t SLI setup, Chaintech Nvidia 6800 Ultra from US only. Same case applied for Laptops too. You can carry two personal laptops.

The friend of yours, bringing the card...ask him not to lock the container where he will place the card. The reason is that it will be detected as a Circuit board in X-ray scan and security may open the container for checking. If it is locked then there is a high chance that they will break it open. Same case happened to me when I've shipped my motherboard from US.


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2011)

*@Cilus:* I think that might be the reason. As i got my card unsealed, unopened & with original packet covered.

*@EG:* *Sometime it depends on the Airport you are boarding in *& max of 2 mobiles a single person can carry along with him while checking in.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 21, 2011)

@d3p: Nothing happens. 6 phones in one purse, no issues in security check.


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2011)

^^Underlined in the previous post.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok..thats very reassuring. Thanks 

Does anyone know when the black friday deals will be out?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 21, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Ok..thats very reassuring. Thanks
> 
> Does anyone know when the black friday deals will be out?



November 25


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 21, 2011)

I meant if the deals will atleast be announced a day or two prior. So that I can send him the links in advance.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Nov 21, 2011)

Are there any GPU companies which provide International Warranty.
My aunt is coming to Kolkata in December so after reading this thread would want to get a gpu if I get warranty


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive been looking into that matter for sometime...Sapphire does seem to honor international warranty via Aditya Info tech.. the customer has to bear shipping cost while sending to Taiwan


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 21, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^Underlined in the previous post.



:shrug:

Mumbai, Kolkata, Delhi, Frankfurt, Christchurch, NYC, Hong Kong, Paris, The Gold Coast, London, Calgary, Vancouver, Philadelphia, Macau, Dubai, Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok, Singapore etc.

These are the ones that I remember. From 2006 to 2011, I had no problem.


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2011)

^ i wish i would have born so lucky like you.

the Airports like Paris, Frankfurt, Bangalore, NYC are the most hunted areas that i have ever been through.

Anyway, worst scenario's are always better than assumptions.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 21, 2011)

I am definitely very lucky bro. I love my parents dearly for all they have provided me, and continue to provide.

Just follow the rules and submit everything required during security checks. Nobody has the time to bug you for using more than two cellphones.

How could I forget Bengaluru lol?!


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 25, 2011)

Guys, its black friday today. No exceptional deals yet. Im planning to get the Sapphire HD6850. Aditya Infotech honours the RMA in india so that is not a problem.

Stupid dollar is Rs52.5  Im getting the HD 6850 for 7k. So saving around 2.5k. Is this a good deal? Im thinking of going for it. I doubt I'll get this card for so less anytime in next 4 months atleast. Ive never spent more than 5k for a graphic card before, so I want the best bang for my buck. Pls suggest. 
Thanks


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2011)

If shipping is manageable then OK, but if it ends up costing 10k including shipping and import fees deposit then you are better off here.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2011)

wait 4 months & HD7770 will beat HD6850 at lower price. lower temp.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 25, 2011)

4 months and no game game 
How about I sell off the card then? 

Sam, the thing is that I will be getting very busy after 3 months...so wont have much time to game then. Even I was thinking of directly jumping to HD7xxx series..but a quick calculation made me realise that I'll still have to wait 3-4 months for HD7xxx to come within my reach  I'm already missing out on games like BF3,rage,skyrim,mw3 :O



Extreme Gamer said:


> If shipping is manageable then OK, but if it ends up costing 10k including shipping and import fees deposit then you are better off here.


My friend is gonna get it. So no extra costs


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2011)

oops, my bad. i read that 4month you mentioned as delivery time. sorry.  well go for it. but why not go directly for HD6870 if budget permits?


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 25, 2011)

Sam, I wish I could order the HD6870. But the dollar has grown in price and my friend said that he will rebate "mostly". I cant risk overshooting my budget if things go wrong. Also the only 2 6870s that fall in my budget are of powercolor and xfx. I doubt their quality and powercolor wont honor international warranty over here. XFX==rashi (need I say more  )

I spoke to a guy at techenclave who had his Sapphire 6870 RMA'ed by aditya infotech after getting from US. 

Anyway HD6850 should be enough at my resolution na? I'll put MSAA off in bf3 if required, since amd cards take a hit in that department. 
Also Im getting HD6850 with rebate @ 6850/-  I wouldnt get a HD6770 here for same price  Without rebate(less chance) I'll have to pay 7.5k which is still 2k less than here

I'm upgrading from a low power 9800GT. This should be a good jump!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2011)

Get the 6850. But make sure Aditya Infotech WILL honour the warranty first.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok guys I got the card ordered!!
Officially owner of a Sapphire HD6850 now 

Damages Rs.7230/-
Will get my hands on it Dec 10. Though will use it only after 18th  Got exams  
But I doubt I'll study for my last 2 pprs


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok Guys Im too happy today!! My card had arrived on 15th Dec, But I got my hands on it today coz I had my exams  and I knew If I took the card then I wud be spending time playing games! 

But finally the day has come! Exams over and full on gaming!! Im gonna be isolating myself from the world for a few days  !!!
Im the proud owner of a new sparkling Sapphire HD 6850!! 
Damages Rs.7300/- (Atleast 2k lesser than over here)
The card was bigger than I expected and it makes my mATX mobo look like a coaster. Wow what a feeling!! It was a young preteen nerdy dream that has finally been fulfilled today! My first true high-end card (from the money I saved over months) and also not to forget the PSU upgrade earlier 
Thanks everyone for your suggestions and comments. I will post pics later...my hands are itching for BF3,Arkham City, Skyrim.....so on.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 22, 2011)

congrats buddy. ENJOY!!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats for your  awesome purchase.Now game hard


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Jas and Tenida 

No problems at all.
Idle temps are @ 43-44C


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 23, 2011)

Is my 3dmark11 GPU score less??


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 23, 2011)

^^ Congrats! Now enjoy gaming!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Is my 3dmark11 GPU score less??



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/148593-amd-radeon-hd-6850-overclocked-1-ghz.html

its a factory oced 6850 too.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats on your new GPU *guru_urug*...


----------

